

Do you know who Ted Nelson is? - dustingetz
http://hyperland.com/TBLpage

======
hannibal5
Ted Nelson is the guy who would like to have global hypertext system that he
closely controls and is able to monetize.

He has patented zzStructure (the underlaying data model in his vision) and
when smart hackers started to build their own open version of it he asked them
to stop it and sod off.
[http://www.nongnu.org/gzz/](http://www.nongnu.org/gzz/)

